# Eating and Teething



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Our pup has not been eating very well over the past couple of days. She is perky, playful, and drinking well. She is cutting molars, which I assume is the cause.

Any reason to worry?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

No, I think that's pretty natural. Just make sure she's hydrated and lively.


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

Did your baby start eating, again? Mine is teething and hasn't been eating well for the last 3 days and we are getting really worried. She is also playful, lively and drinking well but has diarrhea, too, since yesterday, and will only eat when hand fed, if at all. How long did it take for yours to get back to normal, assuming that's what eventually happened?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Tammy GSD said:


> Did your baby start eating, again? Mine is teething and hasn't been eating well for the last 3 days and we are getting really worried. She is also playful, lively and drinking well but has diarrhea, too, since yesterday, and will only eat when hand fed, if at all. How long did it take for yours to get back to normal, assuming that's what eventually happened?


Are the pups not eating at all? Or just not normally?

I know that as long as my pups will still eat the cheese, canned food (I may add a ton of water to make it soupy to lick up), or other soft treats, it's not a real concern.

If my puppy won't eat at all, after 3 days, I'd be off just to be sure for a vet visit.


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

It's my 18-week-old. She was eating 3x per day and I mean enthusiastically. Going down the hall to her food dish she would jump around like a bronco, eager to get to her food. She then mowed it down quickly...sometimes surprisingly quickly.

For the last 3 days she has not wanted to eat, at all, any meal. She actually missed one because I thought if she wouldn't eat, fine, she will be really hungery the next meal (she wasn't). The only way we can get her to eat is to hand feed her and even then she only eats half of her regular serving, if at all. Right now, she is refusing her morning food, even when hand fed and eating only half of the other two servings (noon and 5).

Other than that, she is acting normally. She plays hard, her attention is good, she is drinking, nothing odd at all. The only other symptom she had was one BM that was loose and runny and she is teething. 

Being my first GSD, I just didn't know if this is normal or not so that's why I searched. I know this was an old thread but though they OP might still look and tell me how it turned out.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mine started eating again, yes. She didn't have any diarrhea though. I hope your pup is feeling better soon.

Taking her food up helped, but she still visibly thinned out. She continued growing but was eating much less. She is still teething but is either through the worst of it or on a brief reprieve from the pain, because she is eagerly eating again.

She saw the vet last Sunday, and she said she looks great


----------

